# Clean exhaust :-)



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

before








After

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Result 

What did you use to clean it? Autosol?

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

First wet Brillo pad then soft cloth rubbed with Brasov then rubbed it off with a soft cloth 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

Brasso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Brasso is the mutts, always use it on my exhausts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Sure I read somewhere not to use Brasso for car polishing cannot for the life of me think why not. My parents buy the stuff all the time due to their extensive collection of Brass ornaments that go with an 18th century cottage.

Will try some next time when the Autosol runs out.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Im sure it's fine on exhaust tip just not on paint

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's better to use Brasso than a Brillo pad :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Lol yer

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik (Jun 15, 2014)

Never knew you could use brasso! Know exactly what i'm gonna use to sort out my grubby exhaust cheers guys


----------

